# Köderfischreuse selber baun?



## Kevin412 (16. März 2010)

Wollte ne alternative mit der ich schnell an kleine köfis rankomme
stippen dauert mir zu lange und voll oft schlucken die den haken zu tief das ist es mir nicht wert :m
Ne reuse aus ner colaflasche hat mir nicht geholfen
wollte nix reinschwimmen war auch futter drin und massenweise weißfisch und barsche im see eigentlich schon zuviele.
hat jmd ne ahnung wie ich welche fange?
mit ner reuse die man selber bauen kann?
will mir nich extra was kaufen sprich senke etc.
wir haben nen kleinen setzkescher kann man damit was fangen?

Mfg Kevin


----------



## HD4ever (16. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfischreuse selber baun?*

Setzkescher wird wohl nix ... aber Kannst es ja mal mit ner Senke versuchen ...


----------



## Bondex (16. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfischreuse selber baun?*

er will aber doch keine Senke kaufen


----------



## Amstaff (17. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfischreuse selber baun?*

würde mich auch mal interessieren, keiner ne idee???


----------



## wasser-ralf (17. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfischreuse selber baun?*

Kevin, lass Deinen Hecht frei - dann stehst Du auch nicht unter dem Druck, massenhaft kleine Fischchen fangen zu müssen.
Hast Du aus Deinem anderen Tröt - "Hecht füttern" nichts gelernt?


----------



## Bassattack (17. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfischreuse selber baun?*

Eigentlich ganz einfach,ich habe frühers immer 3 Drat ringe  so um die 30cm angefertigt ,danach netz überzogen  und ein Trichter aus dem rest Netz geformt und von ihnen gespannt mit ner schnur ,hat immer funktioniert.
Gruss Bassattack.


----------



## HD4ever (17. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfischreuse selber baun?*



Bondex schrieb:


> er will aber doch keine Senke kaufen



aber mit ner Reuse geht das auch nicht "schnell" ... wenn überhaupt was reinschwimmt ... :m


----------



## Sterni01 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfischreuse selber baun?*

#6

Bevor er sich eine vernünftige Reuse gebaut hat, habe ich schon 500 Köfis gesenkt, oder 2000 gestippt !!!


----------



## Theradon (17. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfischreuse selber baun?*



wasser-ralf schrieb:


> Kevin, lass Deinen Hecht frei - dann stehst Du auch nicht unter dem Druck, massenhaft kleine Fischchen fangen zu müssen.
> Hast Du aus Deinem anderen Tröt - "Hecht füttern" nichts gelernt?


 
#6#6#6#6


Aber wenn in deinem See doch soviele Köderfische drin sind, dann kannst du doch welche stippen das dauert dann doch keine 5 Minuten, dann hasst du deine 5-6 Fische zusammen.


----------



## Ködervorkoster (17. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfischreuse selber baun?*

Tach Gemeinde !

Also wenn er nen See mit massenhaft Mini-Fischen drin in der Nähe hat .... |kopfkrat

*...dann gehört sein Aquariums- (60x30x30 cm) -Hecht (ca. 25cm) in diesen See !!!!* |bigeyes

...so schwer kanns doch nicht sein, oder ? #d


----------



## Kevin412 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfischreuse selber baun?*



Bassattack schrieb:


> Eigentlich ganz einfach,ich habe frühers immer 3 Drat ringe  so um die 30cm angefertigt ,danach netz überzogen  und ein Trichter aus dem rest Netz geformt und von ihnen gespannt mit ner schnur ,hat immer funktioniert.
> Gruss Bassattack.


danke für den beitrag#6
und was haben die PETA leute hier verloren |gr:


----------



## HD4ever (17. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfischreuse selber baun?*

was hat das mit PETA zu tun ???? #q


----------



## wasser-ralf (17. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfischreuse selber baun?*

Ach HD4ever, der Kevin hat zwar von vielem schon mal gehört, aber so recht auf die Reihe bringt er es trotzdem nicht.
Der Kevin ist ein ganz cooler.


----------



## Dirk170478 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfischreuse selber baun?*

Ralf, du wärst vielleicht auch "anders" wenn deine Eltern dir einen Problemkindernamen gegeben hätten!|rolleyes

Hier wird scheinbar wieder mal ein Klischee erfüllt.:q


----------



## Ködervorkoster (18. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfischreuse selber baun?*

|muahah:


----------



## Pauli1990 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Köderfischreuse selber baun?*



Fischgesindel schrieb:


> Tach Gemeinde !
> 
> Also wenn er nen See mit massenhaft Mini-Fischen drin in der Nähe hat .... |kopfkrat
> 
> ...



|good:


----------

